

Why Switching to RackSpace Mail is Worth the $2 - barakstout
http://thelivingpearl.com/2013/05/23/why-switching-to-rackspace-mail-is-worth-the-2/

======
dualboot
It's an excellent service but sadly just like Gmail is nestled snug in Patriot
Act-landia.

~~~
cobrabyte
Well, since you've breached the subject of the PA...

Which service providers can you recommend that are protected from such issues?

~~~
barakstout
In all truth, if the government wants your emails, they will get them. Emails
can be subpoenaed by court. You can run your own secure mail server and all,
but the communication can always be intercepted by a middle man. If you have
the need for a truly secure email, encrypt the message, it doesn't really
matter what service you use.

